

We Are What We Choose (Jeff Bezos commencement speech) - coolswan
http://www.businessinsider.com/we-are-what-we-choose-2010-6

======
dshankar
The point he makes about kindness being a choice and cleverness being a gift
is quite profound. I think as smart people, we often fail to realize the
emotional & ethical effects of our actions and choices.

